# F5530 Mega Raceway (1996)



## joclar (Mar 10, 2016)

Hello,

On page 7 of this 1996 Tomy AFX catalog....
http://media.wix.com/ugd/71fd33_bf8f1619805b4506a35ad926b10be97f.pdf
You can see the Mega Raceway 115 feet layout using almost all kinds of track parts available...

Anyone know where I could find the instruction sheet and/or required parts list to build this setup?

Thanks!


----------



## joclar (Mar 10, 2016)

.....


----------



## joclar (Mar 10, 2016)

.....


----------



## joclar (Mar 10, 2016)

.....


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
Haven't come up with any info on the Mega Raceway set... Hopefully,
you or someone will, soon, joclar...

Just as a whim, tried to lay this out in Ultimate Racer 3.0... To try and
give you an idea what sort of track you might need...

I'm not trying to pass this off as correct... Just as a guide...

*Track Used:*

40 - 15" straight
8 - 9" straight
15 - 6" straight
4 - 3" straight
2 - 9"R 1/8
13 - 9"R 1/4
20 - 12"R 1/8
7 - 15"R 1/8
4 - Chicanes
4 - 9"R Bank
4 - 12"R Bank

I did use one 18"R 1/8 by accident in there somewhere - sorry - Also used
2 Chicanes for the Pit entry/exit (may just be 4 6"R 1/8 turns)... UR3.0
doesn't have a pic for the *Loop*, but it looks like it has a *footprint* of
around 30 to 36"... The 6" and 9" straights should be fewer in number
for the real layout, I would think...

Lap length is about 108' on this diagram, so add in 5 to 6' vertical height
and it's close...


Sometimes in my eagerness to help, I can make things more confusing...
Hope that's not the case here...





















.
Hope this helps you get an idea what you may need...

If it's too messed -up, I'll can it...

John
.


----------



## joclar (Mar 10, 2016)

Woah John... this was my first post on this forum and you just killed me with a headshot!

That is an impressive work you just did!

The 18"R is #19

I was switching back and forth between this window and the PDF for a while... and noticed on the catalog picture that the stretch between curve 20 and 21 is on the west side of the stretch between curve 26 and 27, also the curve 20 in not passing over the stretches that lead to hairpin 9.... wondering if that could be a problem when the time has come to fit the bridges....

Hey, that's quite a complicated setup!

on a side note, I emailed one guy yesterday about this layout sheet, look what I got for anwser: "I moved from Indiana about 5 years ago to Minnesota when the economy tanked. I have all my stuff still in storage back there. The instructions are also back there and I don't see getting anything out of Indiana anytime soon. If I do get there I will get back to you but you should keep looking for now. Sorry I cannot help you (at least at this moment)."

One great thing is according to the required parts list you built, the only thing I am missing to make this setup is 5 X R15 curves 

Thanks for your hard work!

Jocelyn


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
Thanks, Joce... Was kinda worried you'd see it as just a big pasta dish :lol: ...

Great that you only need 5x15"Rs... Do you have a table already built?...

Would be outstanding if the IN guy can get you the paperwork...


I like *Fantasy* tracks, too... They're soooo much fun with kids...

Here's a photo of a Christmas display from 2009, I think... Only 2-Lane,
also... Had the cars going in different directions... Was cool to watch them
go through the loops together... Started out with 3-Tier spirals, but the
BSRT 905-EX cars I was using, kept *blowing them apart*, so I replaced them
with just one-level 180 degree banks... Still a load of fun...










Good luck...

John
.


----------



## joclar (Mar 10, 2016)

Nice!

no I don't have a table.... I'm running short of space in the basement... so I do assemble a track on the floor, and when I do, I keep it there only for a few days as it's in the way of other things..... Every sets are stored in their original box, almost every parts are labeled so It's easier when disassembling to return every parts to where it belongs. I also built an excel file to keep track of my inventory so it's easy for me to check out if I have what I need to build a specific layout....

I own 4 sets which are 1997 Pro Challenge Speedway, 2015 Giant Raceway, Big Block Battlers and Super International along with some other spare parts (tracks, cars, controllers, power supply ect)

This was last thursday night we had some visit and the kids asked for a 4 lane track so I made one quick...
2016-03-24 20.46.54 by Jocelyn Laroche, on Flickr


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
Very cool that the kids asked for one... Very cool that you could whip-up
a layout quickly... There's hope for the hobby's future...

Admire you organizational skills... Something I sorely lack... I've tried to
be organized, but it doesn't last long  ...

Couldn't find the '97 Pro Challenge set... Do you have a part # or photo?...

Did a fold-up against the wall 5x8 table in the garage for awhile in the '80s,
for the kids and I... The wife relegated us out there :lol: ...

Maybe you could do something like that in your basement... Or a drop-down
one, if the overhead allows...

.


----------



## joclar (Mar 10, 2016)

set number for Pro Challenge Speedway is 9929

have a picture here
http://afxslotcarmuseum.wix.com/afx-museum#!9929sgprochallengeset/c2pz


----------



## Andrij (Jan 30, 2004)

If you take a look at http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Aurora-A...314311?hash=item210c6bd547:g:RbkAAOSwBnVW-JLV there is a picture of the actual instructions sheet. Hope that helps.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

Andrij said:


> If you take a look at http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Aurora-A...314311?hash=item210c6bd547:g:RbkAAOSwBnVW-JLV there is a picture of the actual instructions sheet. Hope that helps.


Thanks so much, andrij... Joce is sure gonna be happy...

.


----------



## joclar (Mar 10, 2016)

Yeah!! Thanks Andrij ! I'm very happy!

You did something I did not think about.... I was looking for this on Ebay Canada .... and it don't returns results from Australia.... and this setup was sold over there!!

So what I'll be missing now is:
7x 15"R Curve
2x 9"R Banked Curve
15x High bridge support


----------



## Andrij (Jan 30, 2004)

Any time I can help, well, I try  Slowly getting back into the hobby, now that I have a home with a 2 car garage and a 1 car workshop/dedicated slot car room. Now to get my stuff out of storage, 600+ miles away


----------



## Andrij (Jan 30, 2004)

Actually unpacked some junk today and found a photocopy of those track schematics. Toy traders here in Australia sent it out to me in the early 2000's, if you want me to post it out to you.

Cheers
Andrij


----------



## joclar (Mar 10, 2016)

Ho! Is this something that could be easily scanned and sent by email ?


----------



## Andrij (Jan 30, 2004)

How about this?


----------



## joclar (Mar 10, 2016)

Nice! Thank you very much!


----------



## Andrij (Jan 30, 2004)

I can email it to you, if you like


----------



## joclar (Mar 10, 2016)

I was able to get the file with your last reply.... Thank you so much, now I owe you a beer !


----------



## GeorgeWH (Jan 1, 2021)

joclar said:


> Hello,
> 
> On page 7 of this 1996 Tomy AFX catalog....
> http://media.wix.com/ugd/71fd33_bf8f1619805b4506a35ad926b10be97f.pdf
> ...


Hello all I have this race track in the original box has instruction sheet and parts list I bought extra cars and railings etc. Late 90's I think I bought it


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Welcome to the boards @gearogewh

Do you have photos of when it was set up? 🤙


----------

